# Tips for Making Curved Rivers?



## moon_child (Apr 12, 2020)

For terraforming masters, any tips how to make rivers appear more curved and not super duper straight? I’m talking like semi rounded meandering type of rivers and not those that are meandering in a slanted kind of way.


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 12, 2020)

You going to want to have the squares for the river not in a straight line.

Just an example the squares represennt one tile of river and you need to build tiles branching off from the original course which you can smooth down into curves later. Its kind of hard to explain so I would experiment on your island with river building.


----------



## moon_child (Apr 12, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> You going to want to have the squares for the river not in a straight line.
> 
> Just an example the squares represennt one tile of river and you need to build tiles branching off from the original course which you can smooth down into curves later. Its kind of hard to explain so I would experiment on your island with river building.



Oh, okay, I kind of get it. Will experiment more keeping this in mind and will see the result. Thanks!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 12, 2020)

Don't make them perfectly geometrical, because it will make them look unnatural.


----------

